# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > Management Studio >  ریختن نتیجه select در داخل دو متغییر

## baran_mehr

عرض سلام و ادب
دوستان فرض کنید ما یک sp داریم و میخواهیم یک select در ان بنویسیم که دو مقدار را برگرداند و در داخل دو متغییر ذخیره کند. بهترین راهکار از نظر دوستان چیه :تشویق: 

مثلا دو متغییر a , b  داریم
و یک select که دو فیلد نام و نام خانوادگی را بر می گرداند
که در نهایت با یک دستور select 
نام=a
نام خانوادگی=b 
شود

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

سلام 
باید از SP از output استفاده کنید
این مثال رو ببینید

CREATE PROCEDURE Test
   @ID INT,
   @price INT OUTPUT,
   @Date varchar(10) output
AS
BEGIN
   SELECT @Price = Field1,
		  @Date =Field2
   FROM Table1
   WHERE ID=@ID
END








DECLARE @Price int,@Date varchar(10);
EXEC dbo.test @Id = 10, @Price = @Price OUTPUT, @Date= @Date output
SELECT @Price , @date

----------


## baran_mehr

سلام. ممنون اما میخواستم بدون sp این کار را انجام بدم.

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

شما نوشتید یک SP دارید و میخواهید داخلش یک سلکت بنویسید که دو مقدار برگردونه. خود SP که مقداری برنمیگردونه
یا میتونید Select ساده رو بنویسید داخل SP و اونو اجرا کنید و از FieldName ها استفاده کنید یا باید مقدار Output مشخص کنید به روشی که عرض کردم.
شما یک Select بنویسید و کل SP رو Execute  کنید بعد میتونید مثلا در دلفی از FieldName استفاده کنید و مقدار Field مورد نظر رو بخونید.

----------


## baran_mehr

منظوربنده اینه که درsp یک select بنویسم که دو مقدار را داخل دو متغیر بریزه که بتونم داخل sp ازش استفاده های دیگه ای کنم.
نمیخوام دوبار از دستور select استفاده کنم.میخواهم با یک select دو مقدار را به متغیر های تعریف  شده بدم

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

خوب در بدنه SP بیاید دوتا متغیر با استفاده از Declare تعریف کنید و همونطوری که نوشتید استفاده کنید.

----------

